# pictures from this morning



## Katy (Jul 24, 2008)

I went to take mineral out to the pasture this morning.  You know it's gonna be a hot day when the cows are standing in the water before 9am!!!!


----------



## dairy_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

cool you have got some good looking cows there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2008)

You're right! When the cows are in the water that early it's going to be hot! I'm glad it's not us here.  They sure like that truck!


----------



## Katy (Jul 24, 2008)

They were disappointed all I brought was mineral and no cubes!!


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

cute cows!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2008)

cows hanging out in the pool to get cool.it must be real hot there today.those are some great pics.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 25, 2008)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## adondro (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful herd. I am from the BYC site, no cows but certainly enjoyed looking at yours. 

Anne


----------

